# MT Mentor



## Transk53 (Dec 14, 2014)

Just wondering something here about the mentor badge. Does a mentor help members in their particular art, through the particular forum?


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 14, 2014)

No, that's not exactly what is meant by it… although, that doesn't by any stretch of the imagination prevent them from doing just that. Ideally, Mentors are chosen for a range of factors, including positive contributions to the board, which might pertain to knowledge, or simply being a good representative here. The aim is for them to be a "friendly face"… someone that can be approached to ask questions of, or to help steer conversations in a positive direction. Of course, as we're all human, things don't always work out that way… but hopefully, in the main, that's what we do.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 14, 2014)

Chris Parker said:


> No, that's not exactly what is meant by it… although, that doesn't by any stretch of the imagination prevent them from doing just that. Ideally, Mentors are chosen for a range of factors, including positive contributions to the board, which might pertain to knowledge, or simply being a good representative here. The aim is for them to be a "friendly face"… someone that can be approached to ask questions of, or to help steer conversations in a positive direction. Of course, as we're all human, things don't always work out that way… but hopefully, in the main, that's what we do.



Ah, light bulb moment for me. Yeah that answers it. Cheers


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 14, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Ah, light bulb moment for me. Yeah that answers it. Cheers


We look for active members who make regular positive contributions to the site, who encourage conversations and help guide new members.    We've also used the Mentors as the pool we look to when considering new moderators. A lot of the mentors are also former mods who have stepped down, but still want to be involved in growing the site.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 14, 2014)

To add to what Chris has said: Mentors have been around a while (on the forum), post often, welcome new people, try to keep threads on line( which is impossible at times), and are responsible to all rules and regulations just like everyone else.
They are selected by the mods, admins., and other mentors talked about and discussed as to there good points and bad. Then it is up to mods, and admins to send out invitations or at one time talk to them on the phone ( I think this may no longer be the case since we are international now).
Heck I see BOB posted while I was trying to write this.  What he said


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 14, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> To add to what Chris has said: Mentors have been around a while (on the forum), post often, welcome new people, try to keep threads on line( which is impossible at times), and are responsible to all rules and regulations just like everyone else.
> They are selected by the mods, admins., and other mentors talked about and discussed as to there good points and bad. Then it is up to mods, and admins to send out invitations or at one time talk to them on the phone ( I think this may no longer be the case since we are international now).
> Heck I see BOB posted while I was trying to write this.  What he said



Yeah. I'm quite prone for tangents. I did notice the badges of office, but did not link the stepping down. Mind you with the net, international does mean too much with communicating these days.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 14, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah. I'm quite prone for tangents. I did notice the badges of office, but did not link the stepping down. Mind you with the net, international does mean too much with communicating these days.



Those who are former staff and stepped down will have the "Alumni" badge.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 14, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> Those who are former staff and stepped down will have the "Alumni" badge.



Okay, seen that. How come you have two super mod badges?


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 14, 2014)

Scratch that, one is senior. Never really noticed before.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 14, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Okay, seen that. How come you have two super mod badges?



One is Senior. They never let me forget that I'm freaking old...


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 14, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> One is Senior. They never let me forget that I'm freaking old...



I believe that is called "of a mature age"


----------



## Carol (Dec 14, 2014)

Moderator, Senior Mod, Super Mod and Administrator are all staff titles that indicate different levels of responsibility.  It largely only matters for "back room" stuff.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 14, 2014)

Carol said:


> Moderator, Senior Mod, Super Mod and Administrator are all staff titles that indicate different levels of responsibility.  It largely only matters for "back room" stuff.



Yeah, used to be a mod myself, forum and global. Was very hard at times, especially banning users on a repeat basis. Did not access to the back room.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 14, 2014)

the back room is a horrid place.  All new people back there have to buy the beer , serve the chips and dip and in general clean up after all those other mods.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 14, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> the back room is a horrid place.  All new people back there have to buy the beer , serve the chips and dip and in general clean up after all those other mods.



Drunk on duty! Oh dear


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 14, 2014)

Given some of the rants I've gotten over the years, I sometimes thought drunk was the only way to go.  Bloody rum's always gone though. 

There's a little redundancy in the badges right now as we're doing some reorganization on the staff levels. Should be streamlined shortly.  I mean, some of us look like North Korean generals we got so many medals and badges.  I think one of mine's for a spelling bee.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 15, 2014)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Given some of the rants I've gotten over the years, I sometimes thought drunk was the only way to go.



Given some of yours I've read over the years, I want a "Forum Wars Veteran" badge.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 15, 2014)

I'll take one of those also


----------



## K-man (Dec 15, 2014)

Are you giving out 'Purple Hearts'?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 15, 2014)

No. But you can have a purple nurple. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 15, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> One is Senior. They never let me forget that I'm freaking old...


Of course not... Alzheimer's is what let's you forget; we're just trying to help!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 15, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> No. But you can have a purple nurple.
> 
> 
> Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.



Mmm, does that involve clamps


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 15, 2014)

One thing is for sure at MartialTalk we are blessed with incredible mentor's!  I am always amazed by the knowledge on this forum!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 15, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Mmm, does that involve clamps



Ummm.... no.... a purple nurple is a drink, made with coconut rum...


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 15, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> Ummm.... no.... a purple nurple is a drink, made with coconut rum...



Ah, Okay.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 16, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> Ummm.... no.... a purple nurple is a drink, made with coconut rum...


This explains why the rum is always gone......


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 16, 2014)

Bob Hubbard said:


> This explains why the rum is always gone......



It's not my fault!
Coconut makes me puke. 
It's something I have to be careful of when we're in the Caribbean. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 16, 2014)

Put the lime in the coconut. Then you'll feel better.


----------



## Zero (Dec 16, 2014)

Personally, I kind of liked the "Gawd Emperor" thing, it instilled a little bit of wonder and fear into me, I was never sure if those silhouette thingies on it were war planes, submarines or battle ships and if they could be sent out on destroy missions after rogue posters...


----------



## Zero (Dec 16, 2014)

arnisador said:


> Put the lime in the coconut. Then you'll feel better.


Classic.

Bruder bought a coconut, he bought it for a dime
His sister had anudder one she paid it for de lime
She put de lime in de coconut, she drank 'em bot' up
She put de lime in de coconut, she drank 'em bot' up
She put de lime in de coconut, she drank 'em bot' up
She put de lime in de coconut, she call de doctor, woke 'I'm up

What ever you do, at all costs avoid this cover:


----------



## Zero (Dec 16, 2014)

Chris Parker said:


> No, that's not exactly what is meant by it… although, that doesn't by any stretch of the imagination prevent them from doing just that. Ideally, Mentors are chosen for a range of factors, including positive contributions to the board, which might pertain to knowledge, or simply being a good representative here. The aim is for them to be a "friendly face"… someone that can be approached to ask questions of, or to help steer conversations in a positive direction. Of course, as we're all human, things don't always work out that way… but hopefully, in the main, that's what we do.


Chris, I couldn't think of a friendlier face


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 16, 2014)

Zero said:


> Personally, I kind of liked the "Gawd Emperor" thing, it instilled a little bit of wonder and fear into me, I was never sure if those silhouette thingies on it were war planes, submarines or battle ships and if they could be sent out on destroy missions after rogue posters...


Yamato Class Space Battleships.  Warp drive, Shock Cannon and an Undulation Gun that can crack a small planet. 
Makes short work of forum trolls and secures me a spot in the geek HOF.


----------



## Zero (Dec 16, 2014)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Yamato Class Space Battleships.  Warp drive, Shock Cannon and an Undulation Gun that can crack a small planet.
> Makes short work of forum trolls and secures me a spot in the geek HOF.



Cripes, even more heavy duty than I had thought, maximum respect to undulating guns (actually respect to anything that undulates)


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 16, 2014)

Undulating gun?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah, the dulating made it unstable so they removed it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 16, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Undulating gun?


Wave Motion Gun Undulation Gun - Zarco Macross


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 16, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Undulating gun?



If you have an undulating gun, it's probably caused by your grip.

Can this thread go anywhere other than directly into the toilet at this point?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 16, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> If you have an undulating gun, it's probably caused by your grip.
> 
> Can this thread go anywhere other than directly into the toilet at this point?



Cue joke about men and poor aim in the rest room.


----------



## Carol (Dec 17, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> It's not my fault!
> Coconut makes me puke.
> It's something I have to be careful of when we're in the Caribbean.



The...uh....coconut.  Yeah, yeah, that's it


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 17, 2014)

LOL
It really is. Coconut makes me puke no matter what part of the world we're in. It's just in a LOT more stuff in the Caribbean.
And I can honestly say I've never been drunk in my life, so it's not that.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 18, 2014)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Wave Motion Gun Undulation Gun - Zarco Macross



Is this one of those role playing games like you get for the likes of Babylon 5 and ST etc.?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 18, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Is this one of those role playing games like you get for the likes of Babylon 5 and ST etc.?


It's from Space Battleship Yamato.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 18, 2014)

Bob Hubbard said:


> It's from Space Battleship Yamato.



Thank you. I am intrigued, reckon I will have to watch that.


----------

